# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Gaillardia

## thunderup_1968

Hey guys, first time poster and long time reader.  I have heard from a few people that Gaillardia is in serious financial trouble right now.  Anyone have any inside information?  My sources are pretty credible (one is a member) but I notice that they are still building houses, so it looks from the outside that things are going well.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------


## MustangGT

Housing construction in the addition should have nothing to do with the financial viability of the Country Club.  Seperate issues.

----------


## 1972ford

yes it does as the construction vehicle track mud they get fined $500 bucks(6 times for me in the last 3 years)  sad part is they fine these guys a weeks pay for something rain will take care of I hope the next F-5 that comes through oklahoma levels that place

----------


## Spartan

I can understand having an issue with a nail - I used to get nails in my tires a lot when my parents' neighborhood on S. May was still under construction and it made me livid. However, penalizing construction workers for trailing mud is pathetic. I am sorry that happened to you, 1972.

----------


## thunderup_1968

Also have a source that says they have serious mismanagement of club money going on at the general manager level.  I think the owner of the country club lives in Arkansas, but they have a general manager that runs the club.  Hate to see it go away, I have played golf there once and really enjoyed it.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> yes it does as the construction vehicle track mud they get fined $500 bucks(6 times for me in the last 3 years)  sad part is they fine these guys a weeks pay for something rain will take care of I hope the next F-5 that comes through oklahoma levels that place


My god, I hope your cat doesn't claw up the side of your sofa...

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Also have a source that says they have serious mismanagement of club money going on at the general manager level.  I think the owner of the country club lives in Arkansas, but they have a general manager that runs the club.  Hate to see it go away, I have played golf there once and really enjoyed it.


it won 't go away ...   worst case is that the company folds .. and a new one buys the club .... or the members buy the club as a group and make it an equity partnership

----------


## RadicalModerate

A $500 fine for construction workers' vehicles trailing mud?(!)
Who levies the fine? That Ted Baxter character from "Caddyshack"?
Or The Doofus from Nichols Hills who put up those "No Thru Trucks" signs on Penn?

A better question might be: Who the hell would actually pay it?
(I would just fart in their general direction.)

----------


## Just the facts

> A $500 fine for construction workers' vehicles trailing mud?(!)
> Who levies the fine? That Ted Baxter character from "Caddyshack"?
> Or The Doofus from Nichols Hills who put up those "No Thru Trucks" signs on Penn?
> 
> A better question might be: Who the hell would actually pay it?
> (I would just fart in their general direction.)


I often wonder the same thing myself.  Unless a fine is levied by an authorized state official or if you own a home covered by a deed restriction then I wouldn't pay anything.  Of course, since it is private property they could bar someone from entering if they don't pay - but that might be grounds for extortion since there probably isn't any kind of appeals process.

----------


## Paule4ou

> I often wonder the same thing myself.  Unless a fine is levied by an authorized state official or if you own a home covered by a deed restriction then I wouldn't pay anything.  Of course, since it is private property they could bar someone from entering if they don't pay - but that might be grounds for extortion since there probably isn't any kind of appeals process.




I have a builder friend who once, and only once, built in there and also suffered the infamous mud track fine. He blew it off. The HOA (I believe) put a lein on the property and it had to be paid in order to close. Crazy rich nutheads...

----------


## Paule4ou

I have also heard that they do not or did not allow people to walk up and down the sidewalks/streets. That seems WAY to extreme but more than one person told me this a couple years back.

----------


## MikeLucky

Oh yeah, it's SUCH a travesty that people actually don't want mud tracked through their neighborhood.  You guys act like they are doing this just to be aholes...  I live in a cookie cutter home neighborhood in Noble, but if a truck tracked mud all over the streets near my house, I'd be pissed too.  Why is it that this mud is falling off YOUR truck, yet it's somehow not YOUR problem?  How about instead of blaming THEM for being rich aholes, we talk about other people not owning up to their own personal accountability.

And, if personal accountability just isn't your thing... how about this? If you don't like their rules, then stay the hell out of their neighborhood.  It's not a difficult concept.

Oh, and wishing for an F-5 tornado to destroy a neighborhood and kill people, without a doubt, makes you a horrible human being.  Maybe if you had a better outlook on life and actually held yourself to a higher standard of accountability then you wouldn't have so many bad things happen to you and you wouldn't have to blame others for your failures.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I long for the days when paved roads miraculously appeared and houses just sort of sprung up from the soil overnight . . . like mushrooms.
No pesky construction workers and very little mud was involved.  The bull**** was also negligible.
(Does this discussion put the "Gay" in Gaillardia r' whut?)

----------


## 1972ford

well when its your job or pay the fine what are you going to do right??  and they levy the fine against the homeowners home what kind of contractor wants a bad reputation there no one.  

What the hell am I supposed to do to get the mud off my tires?? Hire a water truck to follow me out of the place or maybe have the fire department come and spray it away.  homeowners at galardia never would let me park my concrete truck into the driveway in the driveway. and with the little water I have left after adding to the concrete and making a mud pit washing the truck afterwards is not enough for me to pull out into the street wash my tires and wash the street afterwards.  

You can not legally wash down your truck on the road as that is a 10k EPA fine.

They want mud off their streets good for them but they should eb the ones paying the fines for tracked mud when they call us to work on theor property

----------


## RadicalModerate

In order to cut down on the mud in the streets from construction traffic, they experimented with this . . .
but got too many complaints from residents about the rotor wash bending their lawn grass....

----------


## 1972ford

They even tried a longer tow cable from the helicopters but the the residents did not like houses blowing in the wind into thier homes,

----------


## MikeLucky

> well when its your job or pay the fine what are you going to do right??  and they levy the fine against the homeowners home what kind of contractor wants a bad reputation there no one.  
> 
> What the hell am I supposed to do to get the mud off my tires?? Hire a water truck to follow me out of the place or maybe have the fire department come and spray it away.  homeowners at galardia never would let me park my concrete truck into the driveway in the driveway. and with the little water I have left after adding to the concrete and making a mud pit washing the truck afterwards is not enough for me to pull out into the street wash my tires and wash the street afterwards.  
> 
> You can not legally wash down your truck on the road as that is a 10k EPA fine.
> 
> They want mud off their streets good for them but they should eb the ones paying the fines for tracked mud when they call us to work on theor property


Oh well since you put it THAT WAY, I guess it's COMPLETELY reasonable to hope for a devastating tornado that ruins lives and kills people... what was I thinking?

----------


## OSUPeterson

The rule seems a little crazy, but I doubt it has been levied at the sight of any spec of dirt on a road.

Im sure it is there to keep large chunks/amounts and carelessness down. Its dumb to think a truck driver will not track any mud, but I have seen plenty of truck drivers carry out half a yards worth of soil and deposit it on the road.

And if I am paying that much for a house and HOA cost, I sure as hell do not want some careless person leaving crap all over the roads. Thats the difference between living in gallardia and anywhere else in the city.

----------


## 1972ford

> "originally posted by WichitaSooner"
> 
> Oh well since you put it THAT WAY, I guess it's COMPLETELY reasonable to hope for a devastating tornado that ruins lives and kills people... what was I thinking?


at least I would remember to charge an extra $500 per trip when I am helping to rebuild that place J/K 

And think about it I said the next F-5 we get at least the people there have storm shelters and great homeowners insurance I can't say that for anywhere esle in the state.  

You guys may have to warm up to my sense of humor although when I talk about the east side I am a little more serious

----------


## BDK

> In order to cut down on the mud in the streets from construction traffic, they experimented with this . . .
> but got too many complaints from residents about the rotor wash bending their lawn grass....


 :Congrats:

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Financial trouble meaning the resisdents there cant afford their mortgage? Words cannot describe how I feel when I past by Gaillardia on 150th, simply beautiful

----------


## Garin

Its not only Gaillardia that will fine you. All gated additions will do it , and if your a builder and dont control the mud even in small additions the city can fine them. You can walk or run up and down the sidewalks in Gaillardia geez.....  And im pretty sure the Clay Bennett and the Gaylords still own the subdivision

----------


## blangtang

How much is the fine for parking on your lawn ?

----------


## Snowman

> How much is the fine for parking on your lawn ?


Doubt it is as much an issue in Gallardia as most houses have parking for 6-9 cars per house in the driveway, then at least a three car garage. Most places the fine is because you can damage city owned underground pipes.

----------


## easternobserver

> Doubt it is as much an issue in Gallardia as most houses have parking for 6-9 cars per house in the driveway, then at least a three car garage. Most places the fine is because you can damage city owned underground pipes.


Nothing to do with water lines.  Reasons are twofold: it looks trashy and can be a Stormwater quality issue if it makes ruts.

Google MS4 sometime and you will see why mud in the street is actually a big deal.  EPA regulations about the Clean Water Act are so onerous that they place cities in a very tough place, forcing them to regulate things like mud in te street and grass clippings in the street.

----------


## blangtang

I had a friend who grew up in a Gaillardia like neighborhood in the Houston area.  The HOA fined my friend's parents for the type of basketball net they had.  It was not permissible to have a chain link net in that neighborhood.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> How much is the fine for parking on your lawn ?


How much is the fine for planting the wrong kind of grass seed?

Is there an approved list of names for your pet lawn from which to choose?
(Are "Heather" and "Tiffany" on that list?)

If you decide not to mow it--in order to avoid contributing to global warming while simultaneously causing grass clippings to appear in the street--what is the fine?

If your lawn care guys use their noisy blowers to push the grass clippings in the street into the nearest storm drain do you pay the fine or do they pay the fine? And is the fine for noise pollution, storm water quality disregard or both?  And do green cards and work permits get checked at the same time? Do they make sure that you are putting in the proper amount of Social Security taxes if their employers aren't?

Is there a fine for leaving your $35,000 pickup in the driveway overnight?
Or does "the law" only apply to pickup trucks in the less than $10,000 price range?

Sorry: Off topic.  That was Nichols Hills.  Not Gaillardia.

----------


## OSUPeterson

So is the point of this thread to just bitch about gaillardia and their rules now??

Im assuming probably noone on this thread lives there. If you do not like their rules, or think they are crazy, don't live there. Problem solved.

Find more productive things to complain about.

----------


## MikeLucky

> So is the point of this thread to just bitch about gaillardia and their rules now??
> 
> Im assuming probably noone on this thread lives there. If you do not like their rules, or think they are crazy, don't live there. Problem solved.
> 
> Find more productive things to complain about.


I already tried this approach but it didn't seem to stick...  lol.  I guess they'd just rather hate on rich people.

----------


## Maynard

> I already tried this approach but it didn't seem to stick...  lol.  I guess they'd just rather hate on rich people.

----------


## RadicalModerate

So . . . In order to save keystrokes, in the interests of the natural connection between frugality and productivitiy,
would it be fair to refer to "Gated Communities" in the future as NIMBYVille(s)?
Or would NIMBYburg be a better choice?

----------


## MustangGT

NIMBY exists in all neighborhoods to an extent.  It is just that the wealthy gated communites we hear more about.

----------


## BBatesokc

I'll take the rules of gated communities over the free-for-all that often occurs in communities without a strong HOA.

The city is sadly inadequate at enforcing simple laws discouraging yard parking, garbage in the front yard etc. We have several offenders in my neighborhood and some addresses literally have 100's of called in complaints and the result is lots of warnings and virtually no tickets.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> NIMBY exists in all neighborhoods to an extent.  It is just that the wealthy gated communites we hear more about.


Maybe they need to make a small investment in a PR guy . . .
(that's Public Relations, not Protector (of) Rules)

When he isn't busy he could sweep the dirt clods out of the street.

BTW: It seems to be the people working for the residents inside the gilded prisons who seem to be getting fined for construction/remodeling mud, not the residents themselves.

Edited to Add: The job, referred to above (PR) should have been advertised as PR guy or gal.  And he--or she--can do the sweeping. Of the dirt clods. From the streets. I apologize for the lack of PC.

Edited to Add (2): Wasn't this thread originally about *The Golf Club* at Gaillardia?
Not any particular club . . . Just the one most appropriate for taking chip shots at Gaillardia?
And where did the apparent misunderstanding originate?

Edited to Add (3): Maybe the HOAs of Gaillardia could channel a hologram of Will Rogers to speak on their behalf.  I'm fairly sure that he would have a few choice words . . . None of which would involve "hatin' on" . . . =)

----------


## MikeLucky

> Maybe they need to make a small investment in a PR guy . . .
> (that's Public Relations, not Protector (of) Rules)
> 
> When he isn't busy he could sweep the dirt clods out of the street.
> 
> BTW: It seems to be the people working for the residents inside the gilded prisons who seem to be getting fined for construction/remodeling mud, not the residents themselves.


Wow, you really seem to hate rich people...  Again, bottom line... if you don't like their rules, then stay the hell out.  It's pretty simple.  They aren't telling you how to live your life or make things difficult for you.  They are just saying that if you are on THEIR property, then you need to follow their rules.  If that's too much for you to handle, then you need to stay off their property.  PERIOD.  Why is that such a difficult concept?

----------


## RadicalModerate

What if they need to call a plumber?

----------


## Edmond_Outsider

Dennis Rader should be every Gailardia and gated community's HOA enforcer. He did an awesome job in wichita is the city ordinance Compliance Department. A guy like that might be able to keep everybody in line.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Dennis Rader should be every Gailardia and gated community's HOA enforcer. He did an awesome job in wichita is the city ordinance Compliance Department. A guy like that might be able to keep everybody in line.


Since Dennis Rader has prior committments . . .
Maybe *this* guy is available . . .


"I said get that red mud dripping truck off the road immediately!
Don't make me tell you a third time . . ."

----------


## MikeLucky

So is it that you guys hate rich people because you are bitter because you AREN'T rich?  I'm just wondering what your motivation is here.  I grew up in a SMALL town that was FULL of very poor people.  And, I was constantly amazed at the absolute bitterness and hatred towards anyone that had any sort of means or ability to better themselves.  It's a pretty sad existence.  Seems that it's not limited to rural Kansas towns.

----------


## RadicalModerate

What if they need to call an exterminator?

----------


## OSUPeterson

Radical is just out to stir the pot with his random, nosensical, willy wonka-esque posts.

Hes a non-value adding feature of the site. Just ignore it. This thread has gone far off topic.... very far.

----------


## Just the facts

> So is it that you guys hate rich people because you are bitter because you AREN'T rich?  I'm just wondering what your motivation is here.  I grew up in a SMALL town that was FULL of very poor people.  And, I was constantly amazed at the absolute bitterness and hatred towards anyone that had any sort of means or ability to better themselves.  It's a pretty sad existence.  Seems that it's not limited to rural Kansas towns.


Do you ever wonder when and why America got segregated by income?  We can discuss here:

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=24698

----------


## RadicalModerate

> ....... .. .... ... .. .... ... ... .... ... *random*, nosensical, willy wonka-esque posts.
> Hes a non-value adding feature of the site. Just ignore it. This thread has gone far off topic.... very far.


Thank you, sir, for what has to be the funniest, multi-layered, "aggie" joke I've read this year.
*"random"* indeed . . . heh heh heh . . .

Actually, "The Issue" (behind the thread title) was resolved at Post #2 and the thread went off topic beginning with Post #3.
(he did it!!! he did it!!! it wasn't me!!!! he did it!)

See: Even that was an example of "lateral thinking" . . . I handed off the "blame" to someone else.
(nevermind . . . heh heh heh)

Oh!  I heard a rumor that this guy is about to qualify for a "Work Release Program"

If you happen to run into him, while he's sweeping the mud
off of the pristine pavement, could you ask him,
"If you're so rich then how come you're so dumb?"

----------


## Dubya61

> Radical is just out to stir the pot with his random, nosensical, willy wonka-esque posts.
> 
> Hes a non-value adding feature of the site. Just ignore it. This thread has gone far off topic.... very far.


I'm a HUGE RM fan.  I used to think he was a non-value adding feature, but really, he allows us all to cool our tempers and think a bit.  Don't discount his recipes, any, either.  We need a little more RM and a little less vitriol.

----------


## dankrutka

> Radical is just out to stir the pot with his random, nosensical, willy wonka-esque posts.


This is such a spot-on description. Lol.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Rumor has it
That all of the golf carts
Plying the fairways
Of what used to be Gaillardia
Will be Vitriol powered.

Obviously, "Gaillardia" is fine.
No problem.
(how do you say that in Chinese?)
(domo arregato?)

(with apologies to
Kurt Vonnegut and Willy Wonka
OSU/British spelling: Willy Wanker)

along with a "Tip o' The Hatlo Hat" (google it)
to . . . Thunder! on account of i don't draw so good. =)

----------


## Garin

We are the 99% lol

----------


## RadicalModerate

I think that 50.31416 (+/-) 1% is closer to {reality}. =)
In any case, thanks for providing "food for thought" . . .

----------


## bradh

Even though this thread originally got waaaaay off topic, the topic of the OP sprung back up in the news this weekend

Bank moves to foreclose on Gaillardia Golf and Country Club | News OK

----------


## Richard at Remax

Unless it was settled I know that the golf cart company that leases them carts were on their way with trailers to pick them all up. also the food service was suspended as well like it said in article. Lastly, they didn't even refund the $1500 for the member guest tourney that was canceled, although I expect that to change soon. Going to get a lot worse before it gets better out there.

----------


## okc_bel_air

I live in Lone Oak just north of there and I think I recall about a month ago a trailer pulling numerous golf carts out the gate.

----------


## OKCTalker

I've been told that the landscape maintenance company, Total Environment, hasn't been paid in some time and has stopped work. The person went on to say that TE is the contract lawn maintenance company for the private residences in Gaillardia, so no-one's getting their lawns mowed either. That last one didn't make sense to me because I assumed the country club and residences are separate entities. 

Can anyone clarify?

----------


## okc_bel_air

The owner of Total Environment lives in Gaillardia.  I am sure his is getting mowed

----------


## ljbab728

> The owner of Total Environment lives in Gaillardia.  I am sure his is getting mowed


And I doubt you'll see Kevin Durant out behind a push mower this summer.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I've been told that the landscape maintenance company, Total Environment, hasn't been paid in some time and has stopped work. The person went on to say that TE is the contract lawn maintenance company for the private residences in Gaillardia, so no-one's getting their lawns mowed either. That last one didn't make sense to me because I assumed the country club and residences are separate entities. 
> 
> Can anyone clarify?


My neighbor's father lived in Gaillardia until very recently and he confirmed that there was indeed an issue with private residences getting their lawns mowed. Also there was mention of one of the homeowners joining with another and buying out the country club. Regardless, I find the whole thing ironic.

----------


## OKCTalker

Depending upon bylaws, buying out a country club could be difficult. Aubrey McClendon toyed with the thought of buying the OKC Golf & Country Club one membership at a a time. As with other real estate purchases, if he paid 3x market value per shareholder, he'd have lots of members lining up to sell, and quickly end up in control for a fraction of the real estate's value. 

One small catch: Only individuals may own stock, and no individual may have more than one membership.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Depending upon bylaws, buying out a country club could be difficult. Aubrey McClendon toyed with the thought of buying the OKC Golf & Country Club one membership at a a time. As with other real estate purchases, if he paid 3x market value per shareholder, he'd have lots of members lining up to sell, and quickly end up in control for a fraction of the real estate's value. 
> 
> One small catch: Only individuals may own stock, and no individual may have more than one membership.


Pretty big difference between buying out a country club "one membership at a time" and buying one out of foreclosure when/if a bank is motivated to get the property and liability off their books. Really going to depend on how truly dire the situation is.

----------


## Just the facts

What is the issue anyhow?  Are the homeowners dues not high enough or did the management company run off with the money?

----------


## onthestrip

I'm sure this has more to do with the golf cub and lack of income and not so much the homeowners dues. And I'd also assume that everyone is responsible for their own yard maintenance, while the homeowners fees go to common area maintenance. I'm sure it's just a case of not enough paying golf club members for a course that is expensive to maintain.

----------


## bradh

This is issue is totally related to the country club itself, not the neighborhood, private homes, or the HOA.  I thought the article made the pretty clear (even without stating such directly).

----------


## Richard at Remax

There are only ~150 golf members out there. Depending on which dues you pay lets say the average is $500/month. That's only $75K/month. That's barely enough to pay salaries. I don't know if that was their plan to only have that low of golf membership but new owner has to have some sort of membership drive to get some more money flowing in. Current members may not like that but it has to be done/or dues will have to double. Lastly, it is a nice solid country club course, but to me it doesn't go with the eliteness that the clubhouse and surrounding homes portray (if that makes sense), and that's why some of the golfers I know only play there for charity tourneys because there are better courses to get more bang for your buck. I think if they bring someone in to tighten the course up and add some more character to it, it will be looked upon with more desire.

----------


## MikeLucky

> There are only ~150 golf members out there. Depending on which dues you pay lets say the average is $500/month. That's only $75K/month. That's barely enough to pay salaries. I don't know if that was their plan to only have that low of golf membership but new owner has to have some sort of membership drive to get some more money flowing in. Current members may not like that but it has to be done/or dues will have to double. Lastly, it is a nice solid country club course, but to me it doesn't go with the eliteness that the clubhouse and surrounding homes portray (if that makes sense), and that's why some of the golfers I know only play there for charity tourneys because there are better courses to get more bang for your buck. I think if they bring someone in to tighten the course up and add some more character to it, it will be looked upon with more desire.


150?!  No wonder it's going out of business.  I dare say not even Oak Tree National can survive on only 150 members...  You gotta bring more to the table than what Gaillardia does, golf-wise, before you can start running things that exclusively.

----------


## Richard at Remax

We have around 235 members out at OTN right now, with a hard cap of 250. Sometimes during the week it is a ghost town around there on the course, so makes me wonder what it can be like over there at Gaillardia.

----------


## bradh

My customers who are members, as well as a former neighbor, always echoed the same concerns, that they've made it too exclusive and there was never anyone there.  The few times I played golf out there, we never had anyone around us, and the pool had maybe 5 people at it on a Saturday afternoon.

----------


## Bill Robertson

A few years ago I applied for the position of Building & Grounds manager at Gaillardia. They offered the position to me if I would take X amount for a salary. It was just a bit lower than I wanted to go so the another guy got the job. I'm very glad now.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Things not looking good for the country club.  Another bank in foreclosing on them.

Second bank moves to foreclose on Gaillardia Golf and Country Club | News OK

----------


## MadMonk

Will it be renamed Faillardia now?

----------


## Pete

I wonder if ClubCorp -- the Dallas company that just purchased Oak Tree -- might be a buyer for this property.

They tend to have multiple clubs in the cities in which they operate and Gallardia would certainly fit their profile.

----------


## oilmud

> I wonder if ClubCorp -- the Dallas company that just purchased Oak Tree -- might be a buyer for this property.
> 
> They tend to have multiple clubs in the cities in which they operate and Gallardia would certainly fit their profile.




My understanding is they looked at it, but it was too far gone to save.

----------


## Pete

> My understanding is they looked at it, but it was too far gone to save.


Interesting.  Thanks for the information.

I wonder if going through the bankruptcy process might make the property more attractive as an investment.  Might help strip out a lot of the debt burden, shape the place up a bit, etc.

----------


## oilmud

> Interesting.  Thanks for the information.
> 
> I wonder if going through the bankruptcy process might make the property more attractive as an investment.  Might help strip out a lot of the debt burden, shape the place up a bit, etc.




Exactly.

----------


## OKCTalker

If successful, this will be a long turnaround. I wonder if there is enough potential membership demand (golfer and non-golfers) to support this as a country club, how long it would take to attract that critical mass of members, and what the accrued cash burn would be to get it to that point. Any current or potential members would wait to commit until they saw solid evidence that the turnaround plan was going to work. 

Man - tough nut.

----------


## Pete

But, if ClubCorp got involved they would bring instant resources and stability.

And it seems like it would be a good fit given their Oak Tree ownership.


Country Clubs are always tough to make work and we've seen many in the OKC area go through several ownership changes and ups and downs.  But very few just shut down.

Sportsman's recently shuttered but that was an odd setup (no golf course) and managed to stay alive for longer than I would have expected.  Lots of tennis clubs have failed but again, that's a different breed of cat.

----------


## onthestrip

At least they got this going for them...

From Rusty Surette's twitter ‏@rustysurette 
https://twitter.com/rustysurette/sta...224512/photo/1

----------


## warreng88

I don't play golf so I am not going to even guess, but what is the cost for green fees at Gaillardia versus Rose Creek, The Greens or Quail Creek? If it is $150 to play and the course is about the same quality as Rose Creek but RC is $75, then they need to lower their prices or make it worth the $150.

----------


## Pete

All the clubs you mention are private except Rose Creek, so you can't really compare green fees.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Oak Tree National is $175 on weekday, $200 on weekends

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I don't play golf so I am not going to even guess, but what is the cost for green fees at Gaillardia versus Rose Creek, The Greens or Quail Creek? If it is $150 to play and the course is about the same quality as Rose Creek but RC is $75, then they need to lower their prices or make it worth the $150.


it is private ..

----------


## onthestrip

> Oak Tree National is $175 on weekday, $200 on weekends


Didnt know this, I thought National was private.

----------


## Richard at Remax

It is. But you have to play with a member and that's what the guest fee is. Also, the max number rounds a guest can play there is eight times per calendar year.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> It is. But you have to play with a member and that's what the guest fee is. Also, the max number rounds a guest can play there is eight times per calendar year.


i played there the other day and the guest fee was less .. did it just go up??

----------


## Richard at Remax

I could be wrong about the weekday fee, but I brought out a guy a few Saturdays ago and it was 200 with tax

----------


## warreng88

Gaillardia placed in receivership

Gaillardia Golf and Country Club has been placed into receivership at the behest of its creditors.
By Brianna Bailey 
Published: June 28, 2013 

The struggling Gaillardia Golf and Country Club has been placed into receivership at the behest of its creditors.

Oklahoma County District Court Judge Patricia Parrish moved to appoint Ford Price, managing partner of the Oklahoma City real estate firm Price Edwards & Co., as receiver for the exclusive country club on Thursday afternoon.

For the rest of Brianna's article: Gaillardia placed in receivership | News OK

----------


## Pete

I hope this is the first step towards finding a new owner who can turn that place around.

----------


## OkiePoke

How is Gaillardia doing?

----------


## Filthy

> How is Gaillardia doing?


I played out there Friday. Course is in better shape right now, than it has been in 3-4 years. Not going to win any awards...but in great shape for fall/winter and being dormant for a few years.

----------


## OkiePoke

Do you know what the green fees were? Not sure if you have to be a member, or if someone from the public can play.

----------


## bradh

private, must be a member or a guest of a member

----------


## Richard at Remax

I think it is around $100 for weekday, $125 for weekend if you play with member. but that was from a few years ago so it might have changed. Too much if you ask me but still one of the nicer layouts around.

----------


## Filthy

I'm not sure what the fees were, as I always play with a buddy...and I've never paid a dime. But I return the favor to him, at Rose Creek.  I'm assuming, I'm getting the better end of that deal....but its not something we talk about.

----------

